

Any ideas how we could eliminate domain kiting? - chubs

Hi all,
Can we start a petition or something to change the rules to eliminate domain kiters?
If ICANN changed the rules to eliminate the 5 (or 30?) day grace period, also known as the AGP, surely the domain kiters would be out of business for good, right?
I've just recently been trying to register a domain for my wifes business, but all the good names are taken by rubbish 'what you want, when you want it' kiters, and it seems (at least to me) an injustice.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_tasting
Any ideas?
======
ecommando
I agree, and am the author of a desktop app that eliminates this issue.

Give me your target words, and I'll give you a list of good domains that are
available for registration, right now.

Include an email address if you don't want them posted back here.

Cheers Randy

~~~
chubs
Alright, it's worth a try, here are some words we brainstormed:

blueberry cute polkadots cuddles hugs

chris.hulbert at googles ubiquitous mail service

